# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  3 καναρινια με  διαφορετικα προβληματα

## piranhas2

γεια σας παιδια ξεκιναω με ενα μωσαϊκό που εχει σαν τριχοφαφο γυρο απο το ραμφος το εχει μια βδομαδα περιπου νομιζα οτι απλα βγαζει πτέρωμα




το αλλο ειχε μαζεμενο το ποδαρακι του , και απο τη μια μερα στη αλλη ηταν σαν να παραλυσε η μια πλευρα του και το φτερο , τρωει κανονικα και του εχω βαλει πολυβιταμινη 







και ενα gloster με κύστες ,εχω δει τα μινι χειρουργεια που κανουν αλλα δεν μπορω εγω να το κανω μπορω να το βοηθησω??η θελει κτηνιατρο?






ολα τα πουλια ηταν στην  κλουβα  και τρωνε τροφη χωρις ρουψεν και ζαχαρωτα + φρουτα λαχανικα


* επεξηγηση - > oι εικονες με τα πουλακια ,αν επιλεχθουν ,οδηγουν σε βιντεο

----------


## Gardelius

Βασιλη, ριξε μια ματια σ αυτό  
*
Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*

----------


## jk21

Για τα δυο πρωτα οι φωτο δεν βοηθουν .Το πρωτο ταιζε μηπως μεχρι προσφατα ή στριμωνει το ραμφος σε καποιο σημειο;

η κυστη ειναι σκληρη ή μαλακια; οπως ομως και να ναι στην πρωτη περιπτωση δυσκολα αλλα ισως τα καταφερνες στην πορεια (δεν εχεις ομως πειρα ) ,στη δευτερη σιγουρα πτηνιατρο

----------


## piranhas2

το πρωτο δεν νομιζω να σκαλωσε πουθενα να βαλω καμια αλοιφη +ενα πολυβιταμινουχο??το γκλοστερ θα το παμε σε γιατρο το λευκο με εχει προβληματηση πολυ δεν μπορω να αταλαβω τι επαθε......και τα 3 ειναι βιντεο πατα τα  μπας και καταλαβουμε τι εχουν

----------


## jk21

το λευκο ειτε εχει χτυπησει ,ειτε εχει ποδοδερματιτιδα (βγαλε μια φωτο την πατουσα απο κατω ) ,ειτε εχει καποιο προβλημα ερεθισμου στην  κοιλιακη χωρα (βγαλε επισης φωτο με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα και κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι ) 

στο πρωτο βαζε τοπικα στο δερμα ,ελαχιστο betadine με ενα πινελακι .Διευκρινισε μου αν ταιζε μικρα αυτο το πουλακι

----------


## piranhas2

Γεια εβγαλα τις φωτο ελπιζω να ειναι καλες ,ποσες μερες να βαζω μπενταντιν??δεν ταιζε μικρα ειναι φετινο , το λευκο το ειδα καλυτερα σημερα "σαλιαριζε" λιγο

----------


## jk21

στην πατουσα ,κατι σαν να διακρινω στο δαχτυλο που βλεπουμε δεξια ,εκει που ξεκινα .Αν ειναι ποδοδερματιτιδα ,ειναι εντελως στην αρχη ή ειναι χτυπημα που παει να επουλωθει .Αν θες δες και συ και αν πραγματι υπαρχει κατι ,βαλε καποια δερματικη αλοιφη πχ terramycin ή celestoderm 




οι φωτο στην κοιλια με μπερδευουν .Δεν μπορω να πω με σαφηνεια οτι δεν εχει πρησμενο εντερο 


δωσε καποια πολυβιταμινη να εχει σιγουρα βιταμινη Α μεσα ,ειτε για την ποδοδερματιτιδα ειτε γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι λευκο και πρεπει να ενισχυθει ,για καμμια  βδομαδα

----------


## piranhas2

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!και εγω νομιζω οτι κατι εχει θα βαλω αλοιφη για ποσο καιρο και ποσες φορες τη μερα???του δίνω ειδη νεκτομ βιο εχει και βιταμινη Α

----------


## jk21

δυο φορες την ημερα για 5 μερες και αναλογα θα δεις στην πορεια .

----------


## piranhas2

ok σε ευχαριστώ !

----------

